
Keeping the team accountable with a daily scrum meeting agenda - h5amin
https://soapboxhq.com/blog/meetings/what-to-include-in-your-scrum-meeting-agenda
======
remotelyyours
You can do this asynchronously with tools like vlokit.com

------
brennanm
Curious to hear if people's daily scrum is changing dramatically with everyone
being WFH?

